# F1 2012 Sound bzw Grafikprobleme



## Dirkschn25 (18. Februar 2013)

Hey Leute,

Hab bei F1 2012 ein komisches Problem. Wenn ich das Spiel starte ist alles Bestens im Menü läuft alles, aber sobald ich das Rennen starte will, ca 2 Min läuft alles supi und plötzlich fängt die Sprache an zu stocken als ob die Funkverbindung nicht stimmt und zugleich auch die Grafik fängt an zu ruckeln.

Kann man sich irgendwo die Updates runterladen bzw gibt es für den Bug ein Update?

Vielen dank


----------



## Jockele (18. Februar 2013)

Kann es sein, dass dein Prozi oder deine Graka zu heiß wird?


----------



## Yan04 (27. Februar 2013)

Updates gibt es bei Steam.

Haste alle aktuellen Treiber drauf?

Wahrscheinlich wird irgentwas zu warm, wie Jockele schon gesagt hat :/


----------



## Dirkschn25 (11. März 2013)

sorry das ich jetzt erst antworte aber denke nicht das es zu warm wird. der Proz wird im spiel ca 45 °C und die Grafikkarte wird mal gerade 47 °C  wo die Probleme mit dem Sound oder Grafik anfangen. Treiber sind aktuell.

Da ich nicht gerade die Beste Soundkarte drinn habe, dafür gibt es nämlich nur ein treiber


----------

